# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Межсайтовый скриптинг в Firebug расширении к Mozilla Firefox

## olejah

*20 июня, 2011*

*Программа:*  Firebug 1.7.2, возможно более ранние версии 

*Опасность:* *Средняя* 

*Наличие эксплоита:* *Да* 

Описание: 
 Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести XSS нападение.

 Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в обработчике HTML кода при обработке определенных сценариев. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код сценария в браузере жертвы в контексте "chrome:" посредством панели «Сеть». 

*URL производителя:* addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1843 

*Решение:* Способов устранения уязвимости не существует в настоящее время.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MichaelOn

чем заменить расширение EasyDragToGo в Mozilla Firefox 5.0.1?Привык я ссылку открывать в новой вкладке потянув ее мышью, но в 5 версии это расширение не работает...

----------

